# Hi Everyone



## gerryhughes (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi All
Just new on here and will be asking loads of questions which im sure you can answer with ease lol.We change over form caravan to MH in June we have an 06 elddis autoquest 130 and had our first venture of 23 days round france.

Gerry


----------



## Hazy-thoughts (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Gerry, Welcome aboard


----------



## Ladyandthetramp (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Gerry - welcome. Hooray - another convert! Hope you have a great time with the new wheels.


----------



## lenny (Aug 26, 2008)

Good on ya,Gerryhughes fire away with your questions, welcome and enjoy


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Aug 27, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome to the site a great bunch on here.
Ask lots of questions. we all learn a little every day( well some of us)

wee-z


----------



## Tops (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Gerry

Welcome, i'm also a newbie and i'm hiring my first MH 2nd week in Sept, for a trip thru Cumbria and Scotland. Keeping it easy for my first trip in a MH.

Cheers Tops


----------

